# Mahindra Max 28XL will shutdown by itself like you turn off the key



## patwright0331 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a 2014 Mahindra Max 28XL HST it was turning itself off like you turn the ignition off all the electrical is dead but the hazards work. The battery is good the connections are clean. Sometimes I could start it back up. Here's the weirdest thing when it was running if you switch the lights on the tractor shuts off if you turn the lights back off the tractor can be started again. That was how it worked for awhile now the tractor is just dead it won't start at all. NO clicking nothing just dead. I changed out the ignition switch didn't help $120 bucks out the window :dazed: Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pat! Apart from tracing the electrical from the shut off solenoid back to your power source, looking for loose connections, shorts etc, I can think of no other advice to give. Someone here will have more or better advice.


----------



## patwright0331 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome, I have spent two days climbing all over that tractor looking for a loose wire. I had the battery checked it is A-OK. When it was starting I would turned the key to the RUN position not in the START position just in the run position, it would make a series of clicks like something was trying to engage but then nothing would happen and the lights on the dash would be flickering at the same time it was clicking.
Thank you


----------



## dabernathy (Jul 30, 2015)

I have posted a schematic for the MAX 28XL here... I also have the full Service Manual for this tractor... I have one and love it....
Here are the wiring schematics


----------



## dabernathy (Jul 30, 2015)

My Toy....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Safety switch problem.....maybe a computer problem. The only way to shut off a diesel is to activate/deactivate the fuel shutoff solenoid (depends on how your system works). I have a small Kubota that when the key is turned off, the computer supplies power to the shutoff solenoid for 5-6 seconds to kill the engine. Then it removes power from the solenoid and the fuel is "on".....engine is ready to start/go again.

Open all of the electrical plugs to see that they are clean with no burned connections. Spray electrical contact cleaner on them and work then in and out to clean the contacts. If you find a burned contact within a connector, jumper with a short length of wire.

Make sure your ground connection is clean, makes sure ground between frame and engine is clean, as well as the battery connections.

Start checking safety switches for function with an ohmmeter.


----------



## patwright0331 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback and great information. Here's an update; I started at the battery checking grounding, fuses and wiring. Somewhere between the fuse at the battery and the distribution panel/fuse panel the power disappeared. Fortunately mine is still under warranty by the skin of my teeth.  I was able to bypass the fuse panel to get the tractor started and get it to the dealer for the repair. I think it is in the instrument cluster I'll find out this week I hope. I will let everyone know what they find.
Thank you again for the help.


----------



## benz (Aug 21, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Pat! Apart from tracing the electrical from the shut off solenoid back to your power source, looking for loose connections, shorts etc, I can think of no other advice to give. Someone here will have more or better advice.


Where you lose all power to lights, etc, it sounds like a ground problem. I would substantiate that first,


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

patwright0331 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and great information. Here's an update; I started at the battery checking grounding, fuses and wiring. Somewhere between the fuse at the battery and the distribution panel/fuse panel the power disappeared. Fortunately mine is still under warranty by the skin of my teeth.  I was able to bypass the fuse panel to get the tractor started and get it to the dealer for the repair. I think it is in the instrument cluster I'll find out this week I hope. I will let everyone know what they find.
> Thank you again for the help.


Pat, what did you find out. I have the same issue. I have checked the battery and all fuses, good. Unfortunately mine is not under warranty.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

dabernathy said:


> I have posted a schematic for the MAX 28XL here... I also have the full Service Manual for this tractor... I have one and love it....
> Here are the wiring schematics


Would you be able to scan these and send them to me?


----------



## Buttnit (Aug 2, 2019)

Berni3, did you find your problem? I have a Max 28 that will run fine, and then just shut off. Started about a year ago, wasn't too bad, and has gotten progressively worse. Checked fuses, connections, serviced the entire tractor, still has the problem.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Buttnit said:


> Berni3, did you find your problem? I have a Max 28 that will run fine, and then just shut off. Started about a year ago, wasn't too bad, and has gotten progressively worse. Checked fuses, connections, serviced the entire tractor, still has the problem.


Yes, I found the problem. Actually 2 problems. In the process of diagnosing the complete issue, there are a few things you have to be sure of.
- Good battery connections. Even if you find that you have low ohms, doesn't mean you have good connections... Make sure all terminals on battery are clean and tight. Also, make sure your ground wire has good contact to the frame. (I replaced my (-) lead just to be sure.
- I found that I was loosing (+) voltage to my relays. i jumped around them and the tractor started right up. The tractor ran for a few hours then died again. This time it wasn't related to the initial wiring issue. Turns out the fuel solenoid just happen to fail. This made things harder, because I thought it was related to the initial wiring issue. I tore into the wiring harness. I found that the hot (+) wire to the relays has completely corroded away and broke from its crimped connection. My solution was to purchase a complete wiring harness. I ordered from Mahindra though Bob's Tractor Supply online. Great support... Once I received it, it took me a complete day to replace. During re-installation of the new harness though I double wrapped the whole things with water prove electrical tape. You have to remove all of the floor boards, seat and coverings to the rear end to get the wires routed to the tail lights. It provided an opportunity to clean all the dirt and debris from the underside, stuff you never see.
- Replacement of the fuel solenoid was easy. I read is some other posts the you have to ensure the plunger engagement is set correct. I laid the two solenoids side by side to verify the amount of thread engagement on the new one. 

Once everything was ran, routed and secured I pumped de-electric grease into any opening where the wires were exposed, to endure no future water intrusion.

After everything was put back together, I sat on the seat, said a prayer, and turned the key. All indications sounded normal. Glow plugs chattering, (timer) and lights working, turned the key to start and the unit started right up... and stayed running after I released the key... Success. I am back in business. Here are a few photos.


----------

